# Senior Golden/Shep Mix in OH Shelter needs a rescue!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I used to think PA had a huge problem with dogs in need. It seems GA and Ohio are continuously mentioned! This will never end...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I used to think PA had a huge problem with dogs in need. It seems GA and Ohio are continuously mentioned! This will never end...


I think PA is the largest problem state for Puppy Mills and BYB. 

As for unwanted pets, I do seem to see a fair amount always listed for OH, GA and WV.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are pics of poor #02 at Stark in Ohio...*

Here are pics of poor #02 at Stark in Ohio...

Pls. call Pam Amatangelo if you can foster, adopt or rescue him. She can pull him and take him to a vet. There is a sponsor for his medical needs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sr. Golden Ret. Mix at Stark-#02 at Stark in OH*

Sr. Golden Ret. Mix at Stark-#02 at Stark in OH

Still needs rescue.

Pam will take him to vet and someone has sponsored his vet expenses.

Please help him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update-Just IN!!!*

Pam just e-mailed me that she pulled him from Stark today-He is UNBELIEVABLY Sweet - and that a rescue in PA is taking him!!!


----------

